# sloppy borders using LR/Mogrify



## gordophoto (Jan 16, 2008)

In a previous thread here http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?t=113&highlight=print+jpeg and in other venues I have been hoping/requesting a "print to jpeg" feature from the print module. I have tried a few jpeg/pdf print drivers and printed to a  file but was never satisfied with the quality, they all produced unpleasant dithered edges.  

 I have since set up the Mogrify export and did some experimenting and found that it does a great job with making a proof with sloppy borders.

I used a transparent png file that I created in PS to use as an overlay in the watermark function of mogrify. along with some other the other options like sharpening, I am now able to produce a proof from lightroom when sending images to get printed.  I still hope to see a print to jpeg function in a future version of LR, but this is the best workaround I have found to date.

I am attaching a sample below showing crops of the corner edge. excuse the poor jpeg quality, it is just used to show the border effect and not showcase the image.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 16, 2008)

That's a great workaround, well spotted Gordon!


----------

